# re - orientation of vertical comb into strips for Langstroth frame?



## S4 basics (Mar 15, 2014)

From what I've read they will abandon comb wrongly oriented. What I do is staple 1"x2" rabbit wire on the frame. It is bent in a "U" shape so that you can stab the comb on. That way you can load them all the way across the frame.


----------



## anon_tx (Aug 2, 2014)

S4 basics said:


> <snip> What I do is staple 1"x2" rabbit wire on the frame. It is bent in a "U" shape so that you can stab the comb on. That way you can load them all the way across the frame.


Next time you are doing that I so wish you take a pic and post it. thx


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

See the photos in post #13 of this thread ....
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?269640-Attaching-comb-to-a-frame


----------



## S4 basics (Mar 15, 2014)

Exactly. Thank you Radar.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It is a good idea to line it up the same as it was, but not necessary. The brood will still emerge. The bees will most likely still use the comb. The Heddon hive was flipped upside down every week or so and the queen still laid in it and they still stored honey in it...

I've seen backward sloped cells in the observation hive filled with honey and even with brood. It's the surface tension of the honey that holds it in.


----------



## anon_tx (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks to every one of you who replied - I learned something from every one of you. I am keen to go get some of that chicken wire and tweak that idea. That looks sooooooo cool.


----------

